# Looking for a tankmate for Betta



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I have moved my F.Betta to the 10g tank. She loves being in the larger tank. That bowl was just plain boring :fish-in-bowl:

Now that she is in there, I was thinking of adding a couple fish to keep her company. I already know guppies are out. Any suggestions?


----------



## Dean715 (Feb 3, 2011)

I have two cories and three Nerite snails with my betta in a 10 gallon. He chases the cories now and then but I think more playful than anything else.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Depends on her really.If shes docile she may befriend shrimp.Or munch them.Dwarf cories will work too.Snails,but they do count as fish so...General rule,nothing nippy or supercolorful.Ive had great success with bettas and small tetras.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I might get an albino cory. I don't want too much. I have 3 peppered corys in my large tank and love them.


----------



## Alaizabelle (Mar 4, 2011)

I have 4 cories in with one of my betta, and he doesn't seem to mind the company now that he's used to it! The first few days he was sulking like a little spoiled kid


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Cories are usually a good choice.They occupy the bottom and the betta the top.This reminds me,I put my cories in with my macrostomas.The macros thought they were food at first!The cories just swam away.Now they dont bother them.Guess they found out they cant fit them in their mouths.


----------

